# super bowl commercial kid riding dog



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been discussed here at nauseum, I haven't seen it. Thoughts? 

Do you see other kids getting great ideas from this commercial? 

And what about the dog playing with the Dorito bag? Dogs die with potato chip bags! 

I kind of thought it was irresponsible. 

Doritos ?Cowboy Kid? Super Bowl Commercial 2014 (Video) | 2014 Super Bowl Commercials : Just Jared


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I dunno. It's probably safer than this one 'cause ya shouldn't make babies fly. I could totally see a kid doing that to a little brother. HA!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The kid on the dog was CG. If a kid gets an idea to try and ride a dog it's the parents job to tell them no, the commercial was just pretend. Parents raise kids, not the TV. 

I really don't think people are just going to hand their dog a bag of Doritos to eat, so not a big deal to me. It goes back to, it's a commercial not real.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree it is in poor taste. 

Nobody should be encouraging children to sit on dogs as that can get them bitten.

It's fine for people to say it's a commercial and it's not real but children are impressionable and might try it.

It is lousy the kid not wanting to help the mother with her shopping and being cheeky. This is negative subliminal messaging to children. 

Children remember these adds and associate them with danger and coolness. Not a good image to give people but it sells the product so the company is happy. 





This one is pretty low as well. Who wants to 'adopt' the nice pure breed Labrador pup from the puppy farm?
Terrierman lets rip on this.
Terrierman's Daily Dose: Budweiser's Breeder Dogs?


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

A young boy with a big dog has had thoughts of riding him long before seeing a commercial. 

I would much rather have seen the mother go over and knock that young man out of his chair but then I presume we might be having a different conversation.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I liked the budweiser ad. I did not see anything that promoted puppy mills. There are pure-bred rescues out there, and they do sometimes have puppies. Maybe the sign is permanent because it is a permanent rescue. I just can't lose sleep over whether the dogs came from a breeder or a rescue. The lady with the e-bay ad says that two of them were hers. Well, maybe so. Maybe not. People lie all the time. I do not know why a beer company should have to understand the inns, outs, ups, downs, of the animal rights movement so that they do not tread on anybody's ego.

How about this, for letting them use the puppies Budweiser gives the Labrador Rescue a beautiful sign as well as a nice donation. Would that make everyone happy?


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I did not see anything that promoted puppy mills


Do you think ranchers with herds of Clydesdale's have pure breed puppies for rescue? 

The add is about cute little puppies. Where is the pups mother. Healthy litter ought to have a mother do you think?

Why do we see so many pure breeds needing to be rescued these days. It is because people want pups not dogs and adds like this encourage the cute pup image. It does nothing to help rescues and may even produce more pups to be rescued. 

The animals are used as a marketing tool. Sorry "a beautiful sign as well as a nice donation" won't cut it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, I thought he kept giving the puppy back to its owner who has the litter. But I could have been all wet on that. 

Puppies that size do not need their momma right with them all the time. It looked a good 7-8 weeks old. 

It did not look like a puppy farm. It looked like someone had a litter of puppies. There is a difference. 

I dunno, lots of people who have horses also have dogs. Pretty common really. Even large draft horses. I know this because I run a tack shop. Lots of horse people are dog people, and why would having the one preclude them from having the other?



MadLab said:


> Do you think ranchers with herds of Clydesdale's have pure breed puppies for rescue?
> 
> The add is about cute little puppies. Where is the pups mother. Healthy litter ought to have a mother do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

My opinion is that, as someone else said, they're commercials. I won't analyze all of them because it's simply not that important.
It is a parent's job to make their child understand that everything they see is not to be emulated. It's not the commercial's job to bubble-wrap the world for everyone. It's not the commercial's job to make a statement (unless you're Cheerios...their Super Bowl spot was pretty much a giant middle finger to everybody who had a problem with the first commercial, and nothing will convince me otherwise, but that was a move by their marketing department and not indicative of all other commercials). The commercial's job is to sell a product by evoking an emotion, by implanting a memory to associate with it, by providing information to make that product seem appealing to a target audience. And nothing more. It will never appeal to everybody, no matter who the marketing geniuses are behind it. So the company should (and often enough DOES) make the commercial that THEY want to make.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> It did not look like a puppy farm.


It looks closer to a puppy farm than a puppy adoption agency.

Litter of pure breed pups out in a pen on front of the barn. 'Parents on the premises', well one of them any ways. 

Jez I need a bud


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that some things do impress kids and will encourage some behaviors. If an adult sees a commercial where a guy stands between a couple of semi's and does the splits, and goes out and does it, that his tough luck if he gets hurt. But kids are different, especially when dogs are right there most of the time, you don't have to go out and buy a motorcycle to do the stunt. Kids are dumb, they're brain damaged, they do stupid things, and sometimes seeing someone do something on TV is enough for them to try it themselves. 

When I think of some of the dangerous crap I did when I was a kid. The thing is, a kid might not think the dog will bite him if he tries that. It may never occur to him. It also may never occur to a kid that he might hurt the dog that way. And no, parents are right there next to the kids 24/7 when they get these ideas in their heads, else we would have never climbed to the top of the Catholic Church or all over the roof of the school. I think it is irresponsible to do something on the TV that lots of kids might just try and really isn't a good idea.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MadLab said:


> It looks closer to a puppy farm than a puppy adoption agency.
> 
> Litter of pure breed pups out in a pen on front of the barn. 'Parents on the premises', well one of them any ways.
> 
> Jez I need a bud


There is a LOT of difference between having a litter of puppies on a farm and having a puppy farm. 

Here are some photos of puppy farms:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ami...OI-GqyAH18oH4CQ&ved=0CCYQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=608


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Well there not gonna show those gruesome images when you go to pick up your pup?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone who has a litter of puppies has them in a pen somewhere.

I just don't see anything wrong with that commercial. You can read into anything something wrong if you try hard enough.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I swore I wasn't going to get sucked into this. Let me explain the Budweiser puppy love commercial. "He" is an actor, not a farm hand. "She" is an actor and former Sports Illustrated model, not a dog breeder. "They" are not really neighbors. "That" is not the Warm Springs Ranch where Clydesdales are bred. This is the "REAL" Warm Springs Ranch. 
Warm Springs Ranch:

The farm in the link is reality. The commercial is make believe. Budweiser can afford to make a "permanent" fake sign for the commercial. Budweiser can afford to purchase an entire litter of PB lab puppies. Budweiser can afford to pay actors and buy/rent a fake farm to make a commercial. Budweiser can afford to pay millions to air their commercials for the Superbowl.

In closing.....Commercials are not real. Do not try this at home. You know - all that stuff.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Cheers for the break down. What's it got to do with budweiser and puppy adoption?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Geez, I don't know MadLab. I thought the commercial was about friendship between a puppy and a baby horse. As far as I can tell, the commercial had nothing to do with Budweiser and puppy adoption. As much as I wish I could research this for you, sadly....I have a life.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> As much as I wish I could research this for you, sadly....I have a life.


Well cheers for the 2 minutes already invested. Pretty funny.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep, 2 too many. Going to go watch some TV.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

My 250 pound BIL has tried to ride my dog. That commercial isn't encouraging anything kids/adults/everyone haven't already thought of when they see a large dog. I get the "Where's his saddle?" comment pretty regularly.

I'm more concerned about that attitude that kid had. He deserves some soap in his mouth. Instead his mother just ignores him and would have rewarded him with doritos for being a brat _and_ not helping out with the groceries if his brother didn't get to them first(and his brother also didn't help with the groceries).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

really? i don't believe your BIL is that dumb an i don't
want to believe you stood there and watched that happen.



Syaoransbear said:


> >>>> My 250 pound BIL has tried to ride my dog.<<<<
> 
> 
> That commercial isn't encouraging anything kids/adults/everyone haven't already thought of when they see a large dog. I get the "Where's his saddle?" comment pretty regularly.
> ...


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> really? i don't believe your BIL is that dumb an i don't
> want to believe you stood there and watched that happen.


My ex roommate's boyfriend tried to ride Finn. He was drunk and threw a leg over Finn. I shoved him backwards when he went to sit down. 

I also can't count the different times I've been out and adults ask me if their kid can sit on Finn for a picture. I can't say no fast enough and they get cranky. 

So, yes, people can be that dumb. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> really? i don't believe your BIL is that dumb an i don't
> want to believe you stood there and watched that happen.


He is. My dog is oversized; everyone wants to ride him. And I don't know why you are entertaining the thought of wanting to believe I stood there and watched it happen. That was not part of the story but some cruel assumption on your part.

My BIL sat on my dog, my dog sat down from the weight, and my BIL slipped down and fell on his ass. There was no time to allow or disallow anything unless I had telepathy to know what he was going to do prior to his actions.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the Budweiser commercial. I liked the music , the setting, and the meaning. Anyone who has had a dog pick them can understand the idea of the commercial. That puppy found his best friend and that was sweet in itself. Not once did I think about the puppies being from a rescue or breeder. That is really over thinking a commercial.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hated it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you answered the part about your BIL. about you standing there watching. the answer i was looking for is what did you do about
after it happened? my thinking what did you do about it isn't
cruel whether you did anything about it or not.



doggiedad said:


> really? i don't believe your BIL is that dumb an i don't want to believe you stood there and watched that happen.





Syaoransbear said:


> He is. My dog is oversized; everyone wants to ride him. And I don't know why you are entertaining the thought of wanting to believe I stood there and watched it happen. That was not part of the story but some cruel assumption on your part.
> 
> My BIL sat on my dog, my dog sat down from the weight, and my BIL slipped down and fell on his ass. There was no time to allow or disallow anything unless I had telepathy to know what he was going to do prior to his actions.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> you answered the part about your BIL. about you standing there watching. the answer i was looking for is what did you do about
> after it happened? my thinking what did you do about it isn't
> cruel whether you did anything about it or not.


Wondering whether I stood there and watched it happened is not the same as wondering what I did about it after it happened. One is during the moment and the other is after the moment. 

And I found your assumption cruel because you found it more believable that I would stand around and do nothing when something like that to happen to my dog than for someone being stupid enough to do it.

And I got angry. What kind of answer were you expecting?


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought the Dorito commercial was ignorant . My daughter is 7 , I asked her if she thought a little kid riding Greta ( our English Mastiff) would be ok and she said no , that could hurt her. She also pointed out that the kid was being a brat for not helping and that is not how family members treat each other . Guess I am able to teach her right from wrong despite all of the evil influences out there. EWWWWW that was hard. 

I could care less if Doritos made commercials about living the gangster life ..I just would not buy any of their products. Your dollars speak the loudest . My kids are taught that too. We don't buy from X because the support or cause Y .

Like training dogs , every situation can become a teaching moment. You can control what you teach your kids , it is so much easier and more productive than censorship. 

Send an email to Doritos that you thought their commercial was awful .

As for the horses? Really reading into things too much. It was a cute puppy who found a horse and home he loved , they went out of their way to put "rescue" on the sign in an attempt to promote adoption regardless of how realistic the situation was portrayed to be. Meh , in my opinion nothing to see here , move along.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Also to consider - children are not the target audience of a game that runs until 11pm on a school night. 

I showed my daughter the commercial on you tube because I knew she would not agree with it. 

Realistically though if a kid caught that ad during the Superbowl , and is immature enough to not know the difference between reality and fake commercials , and is left alone with a dog that they may try to ride , there are numerous layers of parental ineptness going on there . I do not think it is Dorito's responsibility to make sure they are covering all bases and that people might "try that at home" . Think of all the things on TV ,on the internet ..you have to police yourself and your own kids. We do not have the right nor the ability to micromanage large corporations . Boycott products that insult you with their message . If enough people are angry enough the marketing department will tweak on it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

"Kids getting ideas from commercials" ??? Well, maybe they should put a stop to the sport of dog racing .....not your mainstream dog racing...these dogs have jockeys on board. 

SuperG


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

um... it's a commercial... *shakes head*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SuperG said:


> "Kids getting ideas from commercials" ??? Well, maybe they should put a stop to the sport of dog racing .....not your mainstream dog racing...these dogs have jockeys on board.
> 
> SuperG


Nice photoshopping. LOL!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

This whole thread cracked me up. The commercial was cute. Note: My nine year old looked over at me last night after seeing that dog riding commercial and he said (about the rude kid) "If I ever talked to you like that, I wouldn't be able to sit down." LOL I haven't spanked him since he was four!  I think peoples kids are going to think about it but wouldn't try it. Maybe they would but MY kids won't. They know it would hurt their babies. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------

